# Getting a free riding mower.



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I know, I know, not an atv, but, I figured this might be an okay place to ask. I am getting a free John Deere r72, I really dont like the way those goofy things look, but its a John Deerem and, ITS FREE! Its got a little bitty 8hp briggs and straton on it. Just wondering what a small maybe 36" blade on it would do. I know people out there have probably used small 8hp engines, I wouldnt be using it for making money, just something to goof around on at home in the winter, with some weight, what do you think? Like I say, just to play around on at home.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

lol....go for it!! funny thing is .. five bucks says it will soon become your most reliable and productive peace of sidwalk equiptment


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I figure I can "tune" the engine a bit, I have a freind who "specializes" in that department, Im taking a welding class this year, so I can build a little plow for it.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I dont think power is going to be the issue. I would be more concerned about traction. Get yourself a set of tire chains and weights on the back. And be careful about letting friends "tune" the 8 horse Brigs. He probably doesnt care to much about how long it will run without a govenor


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

*Okay, now I know Ill do it, but the question is, how big, Im sure I wont do a full size 48" or whatever size blade is standard, I just need to figure out what blade sizes there are that would work.

I like the new avatar ABES, even though Im still a Ford guy.*


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

just make sure the blade is wider than the tractor, 42' maybe


----------

